# How do I report spelling or typo errors in purchased books?



## colinmcc (Apr 3, 2011)

I've now purchased about 30 ebooks from Amazon since buying my Kindle 3.. I'm really enjoying it all, but in 3 of the books I notice spelling errors and one has a  piece of text apparently missing.  (Two of the books are by the same author and every time a word starts with fi the i is followed by a space before the third letter ... Strange!)

It would seem that Amazon should have a 'report a typo' link so that their master copy of the book can be checked and edited, but I can't see how to do so.

Any thoughts please?


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

First of all, thank you for wanting to take that step and provide that information to the author.

If you go to their Amazon listing, the author's name will *probably* link to an Amazon bio.  That bio may contain contact info for the author. Alternately, the book might be published by a publishing company... again, you might be able to find contact info if the company has a website address.

I don't believe contacting Amazon will help, since there are so many ebooks out there, they couldn't be accountable for them all. Amazon isn't really the actual publisher of the book, more the distributor.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If you will scroll down to the bottom of the Amazon page for the book, you will find an area like this:









Use that to report formatting issues to Amazon


----------



## colinmcc (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you! 

I'll try reporting the details to Amazon, using that link and see what happens... In an ideal world they should re-upload a revised copy of the book to all the folk who have bought it, but I doubt that will happen!

Unless I am much mistaken, they, in selling the book are acting as agents or middle men and thus my contract and expectation of a fault free product is with them not the author or publisher.

I'm not really concerned 'bout that though, it would just be so simple for them to fix their master copy and thus at least all future downloads would be corrected.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I posed this question to the indie authors about a years ago, as I had run into typos, formatting, and font problems with some books. (The problems were so bad that I couldn't finish the books, but the books in question were very good, and I wondered how/if the authors preferred to address such problems.) I was pleasantly surprised by how many indie authors responded very positively. (I didn't want to appear to be critical.) The authors from whom I heard gave me permission to message them through these boards. Since I highlighted errors, it was very easy to get the information that was needed to the authors. The only downside to all of this is that I still have the original books on my Kindle or archived, without having been able to replace them with the corrected versions.)

I didn't think there was much hope of getting anywhere with Amazon with respect to non-indie authored books. Thanks for the information about getting in touch w/Amazon regarding formatting.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

colinmcc, I personally include my email address and web site URL in the front of all my books for feedback from readers (However, I try my best to do a final spell check just before uploading too, to prevent such typos; as well as proofread the things to within an inch of my own life, before that! Ha, ha).

Unfortunately, in my own case, I've still found an errant period here and there in the finished product, even after all my efforts (a period where a comma should be). But I'm somewhat comforted by the fact that I've seen the same exact error in some expensive high profile books, by famous authors enjoying industrial editing support, as well.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I use the support email, and send copies of typos I've highlighted on the Kindle.  Having the specific location apparently makes a difference, rather than just explaining in words.  They've had some of the books I reported pulled and fixed by the publisher.


----------



## colinmcc (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Susan,

How do you report the "specific location"?  Page numbers change according to the font size so aren't much use.. And I can't cut/paste text from my Kindle into an email..

And,  eBooks are 'different' from traditionally typeset books, and where once a major ooopsie in a print run of printed books (I've seen books with bunches of pages printed 'upside down' for example) required the recall and pulping of all copies, now eBooks can be reformatted with few key strokes. Amazon with it's computer 'savy' could even 'push' updated versions to folk's kindles who have bought  earlier versions with faults.

It actually seems to me that the whole concept of print  'Editions' is set to be revolutionised by eBooks, where authors and worldwide proofreaders can update books on a daily basis. Yes, the implications of such changes are revolutionary.  If I read a 'who done it' book one day and then a few weeks later found that the result had 'changed' to a totally different person being found guilty would that negate the first book? No, but it might be fun!  Computers, Kindle and Amazon included, might just be about to really change how we view the whole concept of books and tales being 'enshrined' in print.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I'm glad that others posted. I didn't realize there was that option to report to Amazon. Do they then contact the authors?


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

In the last week I received notice from Amazon that two books that I had had been reformatted or other errors corrected.  The email asked if I wanted the newer versions and how to get them.  They don't automatically send corrected books as that would wipe out your highlights or clippings on those books from what I understand.

So, yes, corrections do occur and Amazon will offer new versions.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

What I've done is to google the author - most of them have some kind of a web presence. You can contact them from there. *All* of the authors I've contacted have responded positively. However, I have no idea whether they have done anything about the errors I've reported. One author did email me a new file of the book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

colinmcc said:


> Hi Susan,
> 
> How do you report the "specific location"? Page numbers change according to the font size so aren't much use.. And I can't cut/paste text from my Kindle into an email..


Yes, page numbers change. But 'locations' don't. If you reference locations to Amazon in a specific Kindle book they'll be able to find the exact spot you're looking at.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

As an author, I'd be very pleased to have a reader contact me to let me know of spelling errors. A review of Pray indicated that there were remnants of old pdf page numbers in the text and I (after feeling an overwhelming sense of panic) had to hunt down an original file then copy and paste it to Word and then go through the arduous process of cleaning it up. I naively thought the original pdf (from its 1999 publish) would suffice as a dtp.

Wrong.

So lesson learned. and happily so. despite working at the editing, something always slips by. I'd say let the author know through their blog. I'm sure they'll be happy to hear. 

t


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I have included my email address, both in the copyright page and at the end of the book, inviting readers to contact me if they have anything they wish to discuss about my work. The embarrassing thing is that my first edition sold 12 copies before I spotted my own errors and re submitted a new edition. So far no one has contacted me to to complain and I would assume if they were dissatisfied they could either ask for their money back, or ask for the edition to be exchanged for the latest edition.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

In light of this thread, I've added an email address on our site specifically for reporting schmelling mestakes in our books. Hope that the language of contact details is acceptable to all those who are planning on approaching it - http://elitadaniels.com/contact


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

It's the reality of any sufficiently long manuscript - there WILL be mistakes, one would be deluded to think otherwise.  It's like computer software, you try very hard to eliminate bugs, you ship, clients find more bugs, you fix and you reship.


----------

